# New Flying Crank Ghost Arms & Hands



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Well this year I got to looking at my FCG before putting it up on Halloween. It had these disgusting hands that I made from masking tape and coat hangers about 11 years ago. This is one of them:










I had a 20% off coupon for Halloween City so I drove over and picked up these.



















Of course, they were both left hands!!!!! So I decided to try my hand at a little surgery. I first cut off one of the thumbs:










And this is what I had:










I took a piece of clothesline I had in the garage and hotglued it into the severed thumb and stuck it in a little hole I carved in the other side of the hand:



















I then hotglued the thumb back on and shot a few staples in it for a little extra strength. The staples aren't too obvious and a little black paint will touch them up.










I then popped the hand back on the arm and glued them together.










I then cut the upper arm off of at the elbow and ziptied the new lower arm and hand to the existing wire arm of the FCG.


----------



## FearingtonHouse (Oct 10, 2011)

Are you gonna throw those coathanger and masking tape hands away? I mean, my FCG hands are made from cardboard that I painted white. :;-)

So, are those new hands fairly light? It looks like you've got a great idea that could be the step in FCG evolution.


----------



## jollygorilla (Oct 10, 2011)

they had those hands at the 5 dollar store ( 5below) great use of them


----------

